# pcmcia refuses to work

## feiticeir0

Hello all

i've an aspire 1692 WMLi DDR2 and i just cant get pcmcia working...

before, everytime i start pcmcia, my computer was hanging, but now, ive compiled some modules and/or kernel support by the book (installation docs), but everytime i start pcmcia , i get the following error:

```
 * Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr[15759]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel
```

this is the message when is already as some modules loaded:

yenta_socket           24588  3

rsrc_nonstatic         10304  1 yenta_socket

I have the kernel suport and i've recompilled the kernel just as cardmgr ask for, but still nothing.

dmesg says the following:

```

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:01.0 [1025:0066]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:06:01.0, mfunc 0x01c21b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x4000 - 0x4fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc8200000 - 0xc82fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff

cs: memory probe 0x50000000-0x51ffffff: excluding 0x50000000-0x51ffffff

cs: memory probe 0xc8200000-0xc82fffff: excluding 0xc8200000-0xc821ffff

```

i have a pcmcia wireless card 802.11b that works with hostap drivers, but it'sn detected ...

any clues ???

this is my lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)

06:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:01.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

```

Cheers all 

and Mery Christmas !!!

Bruno Santos

----------

## eelke

I'm struggling with the same problem. I found the following option in the kernel config: PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete) the help says this is needed for cardmgr and cardctl (pcmcia-cs) but advises to switch to pcmciautils. pcmciautils is masked in portage but I will be going to try it. When I know more I let you know.

Edit:

Okay pcmciautils works fine for my pcmcia CF-card adapter. When emerging pcmciautils notice the final remark about loading the pcmcia modules by putting pcmcia and yenta-socket into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## feiticeir0

Thx for the reply.

I've emerged pcmciautils, but had to remove pcmcia-cs, and still no work... i beliave that removing pcmcia-cs was a dummy thing...

after removing pcmcia-cs, i trie to start pcmcia and i get errors:

```
* Starting pcmcia ...

start-stop-daemon: stat /sbin/cardmgr: No such file or directory

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel
```

and dmesg says:

```

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:01.0 [1025:0066]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:06:01.0, mfunc 0x01c21b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000410

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x4000 - 0x4fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc8200000 - 0xc82fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff

cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xcffff 0xe0000-0xfffff

cs: memory probe 0x50000000-0x51ffffff: excluding 0x50000000-0x51ffffff

cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xc8200000-0xc82fffff: excluding 0xc8200000-0xc821ffff

```

i'll search for some documentation and post the results.

just one thing, when i had fedora core 4 in the laptop, pcmcia was causing the computer to hang everytime i start the service. I replaced the config.opts with one i found on the internet, and everything was ok !! 

couldnt it be the same problem here ??

Thx in advance

Merry Chrystmas !

----------

## eelke

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> after removing pcmcia-cs, i trie to start pcmcia and i get errors:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

You don't have to start pcmcia anymore that was only needed with the old pcmcia implementation. The implementation uses hotplug.

You may find these links of interest

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/cardmgr-to-pcmciautils.html

----------

## feiticeir0

Hello.

Well, i' managed to get pcmcia working. i had to recompile the kernel with another options.

now, pcmcia starts, but, it dont reconize my pmcia card...

watiching /var/log/messages, i get this:

```
Dec 25 16:57:36 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: socket 0: Sandisk Connect SDWCFB-000

Dec 25 16:57:36 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs 2>&1'

Dec 25 16:57:36 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Dec 25 16:57:36 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: modprobe exited with status 1

Dec 25 16:57:36 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: module /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Dec 25 16:57:36 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 0 failed: Invalid argument

Dec 25 16:57:37 darkspider hald[7166]: Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1047. Rebasing to 1049

Dec 25 16:59:49 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs 2>&1'

Dec 25 16:59:49 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Dec 25 16:59:49 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: modprobe exited with status 1

Dec 25 16:59:57 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: socket 0: Sandisk Connect SDWCFB-000

Dec 25 16:59:58 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs 2>&1'

Dec 25 16:59:58 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Dec 25 16:59:58 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: modprobe exited with status 1

Dec 25 16:59:58 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: module /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Dec 25 16:59:58 darkspider cardmgr[13340]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 0 failed: Invalid argument
```

i dont have an orinoco chipset card...

dmesg says the following:

```
pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xcffff 0xe0000-0xfffff

cs: memory probe 0x50000000-0x51ffffff: excluding 0x50000000-0x51ffffff

cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xc8200000-0xc82fffff: excluding 0xc8200000-0xc821ffff
```

my pcmcia card works with hostap drivers, witch i have merged, but issueing iwconfig doesent show anything....

any clues ??

cheers,

Bruno Santos

----------

## feiticeir0

Hello.

I've managed to get pcmcia working and finally it recognizes my card, 

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider cardmgr[8034]: socket 0: Zcomax XI-325H 200mW

the questions is that i dont see the card anywere (using iwconfig)

and cardmgr gives an error in the end...

```
Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:01.0 [1025:0066]

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider Yenta TI: socket 0000:06:01.0, mfunc 0x01c21b22, devctl 0x64

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 10

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider Socket status: 30000410

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x4000 - 0x4fff

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider cs: IO port probe 0x4000-0x4fff: clean.

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc8200000 - 0xc82fffff

Dec 26 11:45:32 darkspider pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff

Dec 26 11:45:33 darkspider cs: memory probe 0xc8200000-0xc82fffff: excluding 0xc8200000-0xc821ffff

Dec 26 11:45:33 darkspider hald[7246]: Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1038. Rebasing to 1040

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage.

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider cardmgr[8034]: watching 1 socket

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

Dec 26 11:45:45 darkspider cardmgr[8034]: socket 0: Zcomax XI-325H 200mW

Dec 26 11:45:46 darkspider hostap_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Dec 26 11:45:46 darkspider hostap_cs: 0.3.9 - 2005-06-10 (Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi>)

Dec 26 11:45:46 darkspider pcmcia: hostap_cs lacks a requisite callback function

Dec 26 11:45:46 darkspider hostap_cs: setting Vcc=33 (constant)

Dec 26 11:45:46 darkspider cardmgr[8034]: get dev info on socket 0 failed: No such device
```

does anyone has a clue about it ??

Cheers

----------

## neryo

hi all!

i have the same problem with my pcmcia wireless card with 2.6.14-gentoo-r5.. when i had the kernel 2.6.13 and pcmcia-cs all working fine.. 

i ve switched pcmcia-cs to pcmciautils and i ve put pcmcia and yenta-socket into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, removed pcmcia from rc-update , but lspci don't lists my card adapter..    :Confused: 

Kenel Section pcmcia:

```
<M> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support                                         

[ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging                                                       

<M>   16-bit PCMCIA support                                                       

[ ]     Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL)                   

[ ]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)                                             

---   32-bit CardBus support                                                 

---   PC-card bridges                                                       

<M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                         

< >   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                         

< >   i82092 compatible bridge support
```

Dmesg:

```
Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:06:06.0 [1025:0080]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:06:06.0, mfunc 0x010a1b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0ef8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000820

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x32ffffff

```

someone can help me, please?   :Rolling Eyes: 

thanks

----------

## neryo

i ve solved.. in this link is described my problem http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html#knownproblems

and you will find the solution!   :Wink: 

 *CardBus (sometimes also PCMCIA) cards not found wrote:*   

>  On several, especially new systems the Yenta bridge is not on the root PCI bridge, but behind a PCI-to-PCI bridge. On some x86 or x86_64 systems, these bridges aren't corrreclty set up by the BIOS, which may cause CardBus and even PCMCIA devices not to show up in lspci or in pccardctl ident correctly. If you suspect that this may be the cause, issue this command:

 

ciao

neryo

----------

